

Groupon Doomed by Too Much of a Good Thing - hellacious
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/08/groupon_doomed_by_too_much_of.html

======
pratikpatel
I think it's difficult to say whether or not the rapid growth strategy was
Groupon's best option in their early stages. The low barrier to entry means
that a well-funded, well-operated clone could conceivably outshine Groupon
before they could scale a profitable model.

------
lambtron
would be interesting to see the various balance of profitability and growth of
competing groupon clones. maybe groupon can shift their emphasis from growth
to profitability before time runs out.

